# Injection Training - what to expect?



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi there,

Well im a newbie and just about to start IUI for the first time -EEEKKK and thought it would be nice to chat to some other ladies who are going through the same thing. I really havnt had very much info from the hospital at all, altho I am doing my injection training tommorrow and am hoping they will tell me more about it. 

So what should I expect tommorrow? Im a bit nervous as im going on my own because Hubbies away working, is this a bad idea or should I take my Mum along for morral support?

Thanks!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

HI there & welcome to IUI. YOu might find more ladies read the ttc with IUI threads & might not see an idividual thread 

As for the injection trraining it's usually how to pull up the drugs into the syringe/pen & then how & where to administer the injection. It does depend on what drugs you are using as some need mixing prior to injecting & some use a pen injector. I used the pen injector which means inserting the vial & then dialling the doseage up, you press the top of the pen in to release the injection which does sting a little but is not actually too bad. Blimey if I can do it anyone can LOL

Good luck hon


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

my nurse took me through how to put a needle onto the syringe then how to draw down the liquid and get air bubbles out.  i also had a pen & cartridge one which was similarly simple.  she went through everything twice.  we had a piece of fake skin (felt like a gel wrist wrest!) to practice on which made me feel a bit ridiculous


----------



## Beanie3 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi princess29

I been given needle kit with some saline solution to practice pulling into the syringe and then inject using an orange at home, I'm due start tx next month this will be my 1st time also..

Good luck xx


----------



## princess29 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for your replies everyone, my appointment is at 11.30am today! Im a bit nervous but im sure it will be ok. Due to start our first try at IUI next week if AF comes when she should. 

Good luck to you all. xxx


----------

